# Walleye on the fly



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I got my first walleye on the fly today, which has been a goal of mine for a while. It was about 20 inches, and it was a long fight with my 6 weight in very fast current. I got it on a white marabou streamer that I tied. Yes i did keep it and the picture is in my front yard because the camera was malfunctioning on the river. has anyone else caught a walleye on the fly rod? Also can we please not start a walleye-sauger-saugeye argument? it seems to happen a lot with the fish i post


----------



## Deeps (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Sweet!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I've never caught one around here, but have caught them in Minnesota on black and olive bunny strip leeches.....nice catch!

Mike


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I would love to catch a walleye or sauger or saugeye on the fly. The trouble for me is getting down deep enough for them!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! I've gotten a bunch of 'eyes on the fly before, but only a couple of them were of any size. Those bigger ones do put up a nice fight on the fly rod. 

Oh, and that's a saugeye(sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I catch some sauger on the fly about every spring when they are thick in the Hocking near Athens. Get a small streamer down deep enough and you'll get them, it just practically has to be bouncing bottom. I got a saugeye at Snowden on my 5wt a few years ago that was 26 1/4", and shocked me to death. So far no walleye on the fly for me, they just aren't that common in the SE corner where I fish.

Sidebar: not starting a walleye/sauger/saugeye argument, but it was probably me who did.  It's hard for me to keep my mouth shut when people continuously misidentify fish!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have tried to catch a Lake Erie walleye on a fly without success.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice cats whisker fly or variant. Oh and I vote saugeye.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice fish on the fly! Anytime you catch one that big on a fly you tied yourself is a plus. Good job!:woot:


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Tear em up in Canada on the fly rod. Nice fish man


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I use the biggest lead hourglass eyes that bass pro sells on the flies I tie for walleye. My problem is not getting to the bottom, but getting snagged on the bottom. I use a floating line but im thinking about a sink tip.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fishfray said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I use the biggest lead hourglass eyes that bass pro sells on the flies I tie for walleye. My problem is not getting to the bottom, but getting snagged on the bottom. I use a floating line but im thinking about a sink tip.


Something else to consider, if the water isn't super deep, is a sinking poly leader. I have used one some this year on a floating fly line and it worked great to get a fly to maybe 5-6' deep (weightless flies). It's a knotless leader, but the butt 3/4 of the leader is a sinking line, they come in various densities for different depths. It's a cheap alternative to a new sink tip line, spare spool, and more backing. Here's what I used:

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=1R5G


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

fishfray said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I use the biggest lead hourglass eyes that bass pro sells on the flies I tie for walleye. My problem is not getting to the bottom, but getting snagged on the bottom.


Maybe go a size or two smaller on the dumbbell eyes and see if that still gets you deep enough but keeps you from hanging up.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I got another one, about 17 in. I think im starting to figure them out, it inhaled the hand-tied streamer fly


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice! I used to slay the reservoir Saugeyes with my fly rod. Usually right before sunrise and sunset worked great for me.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet catchs!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Caught this guy last week on a trib to the Ohio. Ate a brown conehead bugger...


----------

